# Decode serial number



## arinowner (Feb 25, 2008)

Could someone decode my shifters' serial numbers, please?
Right...46T00006821

Left...26T80010263


Thanks


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

What is it you want to know?
Who made the shifters? Did you go to their website?


----------



## arinowner (Feb 25, 2008)

Sram Red....like what year model?


----------

